
Pagekit 1.0 released: An open source CMS built with modern technologies - florianletsch
https://pagekit.com/blog/2016/04/13/pagekit-1-0-is-here
======
stephenr
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11486810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11486810)

